# gute Spiegelungen und Lichtreflexe ?!



## MCX (23. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

ich arbeite mich immer weiter in Illustrator ein und dazu passt gerade eine Aufgabe, die wir vom Studium aus bekommen haben, sehr gut! Wir sollen einen Taschenrechner nachbauen (nach Abbild eines Fotos), und das so fotorealistisch wie möglich. Ich dachte mir danach sofort, dass ich mal nicht zu Photoshop greifen möchte, sondern das Ganze lieber in Illustrator bewältigen möchte, um auch mal genaue "Modelle" zu erzeugen, die ebenfalls ordentliche Effekte enthalten können. Ein 2. Grund war für mich dabei auch, dass man im Nachhinein alles einzeln notfalls abändern könnte, z.b. den Lichtreflex eines Knopfes auf dem Taschenrechner. Ich habe allerdings gemerkt, dass ich für so etwas für gute Spiegelungen und Lichtreflexe entweder:

1. auf ein ordentliches Pixelbild aus Photoshop zugreifen muss, damit es gut aussieht und nicht  allzu rechenintensiv wird (z.B. wenn ich das Objekt dann versuche in 3D zu extrudieren oder zu Drehen)

oder
2. auf den Gaußschen Weichzeichner innerhalb von Illustrator zugreifen muss, um einen guten Übergang von weiß zu transparent zu bekommen, was allerdings in einer EXTREMEN Renderzeit und Fehlern in der Darstellung endet, sobald man das Objekt dreht (mit den 3D-Effekten!)

oder
3. auf das Angleichen Tool zugreifen muss, welches einen guten Effekt erzeugt, allerdings beim 3D-Drehen oder Extrudieren zu Fehlern in der Darstellung führt.



Hat jemand eine Idee, wie ich simple aber dennoch effiziente Übergänge in Illustrator möglichst in Vektoren zaubern kann? Als Beispiel dafür ist z.B. die Spiegelung eines Lichtes und eines Monitors auf einem der Knöpfe des Taschenrechners.


Ich hoffe nicht dass so Antworten kommen wie "Ja dann nutz halt Photoshop", denn ich bin mir sicher dass sowas auch in Illustrator getan werden kann, und es dient der Nachbearbeitung deutlich mehr als es in Photoshop der Fall wär!


Beispiel (die kleinen Lichtreflexe auf den Tasten)


mfg
MCX


----------



## ink (23. Dezember 2007)

Moin
Persönlich würde ich nicht au Extrudieren zurück greifen, sondern
mir eine Perspektive aussuchen und die nachzeichnen.
Beim Extrudieren ist man im Endeffekt genau unflexibel.
(Tritt mich wenn ich falsch liege)
Für die Spiegelung würde ich 2 Verläufe nehmen (Einmal den starken Schein und dann einen für den Leichten)
Für den Schatten genauso einen Verlauf.

Aber das wäre nur meine Vorgehensweise 

Peez


----------



## MCX (23. Dezember 2007)

ich glaube auch dass ich das ganze dann mit dem Transformieren-Tool perspektivisch verzerren werde. Ich habe jetzt schon an einer Kugel "geübt" und der Lichtreflex sieht gut aus, jedoch brauch ich für den Taschenrechner den Lichtreflex einer Leuchstoffröhre, und das ist mit solchen Deckkraftmasken nicht so realistisch hinzukriegen (oder zumindest nicht so offensichtlich wie bei normalen Reflexen). Ne Idee?


----------

